# how to hear your turbo spool more



## johnnyvrt91 (Mar 27, 2009)

my a6 2.7t is ruinning 20psi of boost and i cant hear it really spool.how can i hear it spool better?
thanks johnny


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: how to hear your turbo spool more (johnnyvrt91)*

an air intake (cold air intake) always adds alil more sound from the engine and turbo. 


_Modified by bombardi at 10:45 AM 5-27-2009_


----------



## mike's machine (May 19, 2008)

*Re: how to hear your turbo spool more (bombardi)*

piggies.


----------



## HOOD RICK (Sep 1, 2008)

bigger turbos lol


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: how to hear your turbo spool more (bombardi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bombardi* »_an air intake (cold air intake) always adds alil more sound from the engine and turbo. 

I only have a drop-in and I could here it a little more afterwards.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: how to hear your turbo spool more (Massboykie)*

piggies X2


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: how to hear your turbo spool more (jettasmooth)*

on my allroad i took out rear cats, did 2.5" back with magnaflow mufflers, did a drop in ITG filter and swiss cheesed the fender side of air box, forge 007's and the oct chip and you can hardly hear the turbos, only right at first but then nothing.. was considering a cold air intake but there expensive


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

20 psi on those poor ko3's!?! you should be hearing them screaming for their life


----------

